# Driver update



## Vaibhav (Oct 7, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where to find an upated driver for my
Avance AC97 Audio


----------



## Lorand (Oct 7, 2004)

Assuming that this is an on-board audio controller, please post the motherboard's manufacturer and model no.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 7, 2004)

http://drivers.soft32.com/driver/do...d_Audio_Driver_Realtek_Avance_AC97-22361.html


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorry for not replying sooner.
How do I find out motherboard's manufacturer and model no?


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 9, 2004)

Will CPU Z tell me what i want


----------



## Vaibhav (Oct 10, 2004)

Got CPU Z.
It says:
MICROSTAR INTERNATIONAL CO LTD.
MS-6524


----------



## Lorand (Oct 10, 2004)

Here are all of the drivers (including the audio driver) for that mobo: http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=44&kind=1


----------

